# Aurora Gold Knight of Nice-pics



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi everyone, just finished this model.
Thanks for looking.
Buzz


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Like i said on the other board,breathtakenly beautiful!Alexander


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

That's a damned fine looking Gold Kniggit, Randy. I wouldn't blow my nose at it.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Awesome work!!!

*NI !*


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

thanks guys for the compliments


Randy


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

WOW Buzz ! I wouldn't have the ability nor inclination to do that kit but wouldn't mind having that displayed on my shelf ! That is danged good work !!
Kudos.
Dabbler


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks Dab, Its one of my fav's Aurora kits.

Randy


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2006)

Veeeeeeery nice
I always thought the facial sculpt was one of the best i'd seen from a kit of that age.

Outstanding build and paintwork sir!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

You sure know how to paint and display a kit.Makes you wish it would be reissued in the near future.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thank you kindly, for the compliments.
Randy


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Yeah, that face is definitely a great sculpt! Wonderful job on it, Randy!


Wayne


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Looking real nice (pun intended) BC!
If you answered this before I apologize for askin' again, but where did you get it, and in what condition?


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

ChrisW said:


> Looking real nice (pun intended) BC!
> If you answered this before I apologize for askin' again, but where did you get it, and in what condition?


Chris I bought this canadian gold knight off ebay 4 years ago, in a bad box, the knight and horse armor were in sealed bags, but the horse was a big glue bomb, I had a mint black fury horse, for replacemnt, its not cheap, on ebay this kit is in high demand.

Thanks all for the nice compliments

buzz


----------

